# How much time did you take off work, and did it result in a BFP?



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok ladies,

So as my treatment draws nearer i am starting to think should i have the 2WW off work or should i just rest for a coupkle of days and then go back.

What worked best for you ??

H xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I took ET off which was a Weds then had Thursday and Friday off then back to work the Monday. My job was not physically demanding at all though.

Good luck


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

I took EC to ET off. ET was on a Friday so I just had the weekend off and went back to work on the Monday. No additional time off during 2ww and one twin pregnancy to show for it


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I had the week off following ET and then worked the second week of the 2WW.  I woul dhave gone completely bonkers if I'd have been off for the full 2 weeks.

I was told it was most important to rest for the first 3 days after ET   

Good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've taken varying amount of time off with each treatment.  I've had the full time from EC to end of 2ww, I've had a week off, I've had a couple of days, gone back almost immediately....tried each way !

5 fresh cycles resulted in BFNs, 2 frozen cycles resulted in short lived BFPs (1 time had the 2 weeks from ET, other time went back after few days).

Personally I really don't think it makes any difference to the outcome of the treatment.  You have to do what you feel comfortable with.  

Rest up after EC as that's a surgical procedure and maybe few days after ET but when we next have treatment (will be FET as no more fresh IVFs for us, can't put ourselves through it) then I'll probably return to work almost immediately after ET and try to carry on as normal as possible...even though my job is very busy (and can be stressful, it is an office job with only 30 mins commute on tube).

If you have a strenous, active or stressful job then would be more inclined to take time off.  Just need to take it easy but sometimes work can help by keeping your mind off it all !

Think of the millions of ladies who are pg and don't even realise and just carry on....ok so we've been through everything to get to the point of being PUPO and we've had drugs and EC and ET but in my opinion, as long as dont go mad and overdo things, no harm in returning to work.....but it is a very personal choice.

Good luck whatever you decide
Natasha


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

I took the week of EC and ET off - EC was Monday, ET was the next Thursday. I then took off that Friday, Monday and Tuesday before going back to work on the Wednesday.  I got the first hint of my BFP the morning I went back to work in the form of the faintest pink line on a first response.  Obviously my baby had implanted by then.

Good luck


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I took days off for ec and et.... the latter being a friday - so had a relaxing weekend away then went back to wortk - otherwise I'd have been do lally a lot sooner than I was !!!


----------



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

EC to ET both times and both times BFP.

HJG


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya,

Took EC day off (due to sedation!) it was a Thurs, back in work on the Friday and didn't even need the day off for ET as it was Sunday!!  

So, one day off, carried on as normal and got my lovely BFP, yay!!  

Good luck with your treatment  

H xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I took day of EC and ET only and got a lovely BFP with twins


----------

